# Mystery Fairly Well Done Build



## hopkintonbike (Nov 17, 2019)

Someone donated this one to the holiday rummage sale at my mother's church in Sudbury, MA and I was there early to donate stuff including a couple of raleighs and ended up bringing this 1 home for $30. The serial no stamped into the bottom bracket shell starts with "WM" and the 3 holes (2 filled) on the head suggest a raleigh badge, is that what this is? The only thing on the frame is a 531 diagonal decal, lug work is plain but looks well done, pretty sure there is full chrome under that fork paint which does not seem right to me for a 70s raleigh but others might know better, the ride is built up with some decent late 70/early 80s stuff like a raleigh labelled SR crank, shimano 600 stuff, SR North Road bars on an unmarked stem, Gipiemme low flange hubs laced to Wolber Super Champion 27x1 rims, Dia Comp "G" calipers, etc, thoughts? Todd


----------



## juvela (Nov 18, 2019)

-----

Lug pattern Prugnat 62/s.

Fork crown France.

You have not mentioned threading, tubing diameters or ends set employed.

Cannot recall before seeing a Raleigh/Carlton product with this lug pattern or crown.

Combination of lug pattern, fork crown and seat stay treatment makes me think France.

Possible fork may be of lower calibre than frame; do dropouts and forkends match?

---

Might assist some readers fo give information if you could post image of seat cluster, chainstay stop and bottom bracket.  Top tube cable guides/stops _are_ consistent with a Raleigh product.

-----


----------



## non-fixie (Nov 20, 2019)

My first impression, straight from the gut, when seeing the first - somewhat blurry - pic was "Raleigh with a replacement fork". Mainly because of the cable guides/stops on the TT (Raleigh) and the fork crown (not Raleigh).

Nice find for $30.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 10, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> Someone donated this one to the holiday rummage sale at my mother's church in Sudbury, MA and I was there early to donate stuff including a couple of raleighs and ended up bringing this 1 home for $30. The serial no stamped into the bottom bracket shell starts with "WM" and the 3 holes (2 filled) on the head suggest a raleigh badge, is that what this is? The only thing on the frame is a 531 diagonal decal, lug work is plain but looks well done, pretty sure there is full chrome under that fork paint which does not seem right to me for a 70s raleigh but others might know better, the ride is built up with some decent late 70/early 80s stuff like a raleigh labelled SR crank, shimano 600 stuff, SR North Road bars on an unmarked stem, Gipiemme low flange hubs laced to Wolber Super Champion 27x1 rims, Dia Comp "G" calipers, etc, thoughts? Todd
> 
> View attachment 1097304
> 
> View attachment 1097305




the WM serial number is Raleigh, Worksop-built, M= September, first digit will be the year (70s).

I believe you have a Gran Sport with the original fork, Raleigh-made fork crown and lugs, and of course, not the original components.


----------

